# Verbindung zwischen Server und handy



## fettestier (26. Jan 2015)

Hallo
ich möchte dass ein Server eine Nachricht an ein Android handy schickt. Die App sollte so wenig wie möglich an Traffic verbrauchen. Ich wollte ausserdem wissen ob es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt ausser einen Scheduler der jede xte Minuten/sekunde abfragt ob es eine neue Nachricht gibt. Also ein ähnliches System wie Whatsapp und co. 
Ich erwarte jetzt natürlich keinen kompletten Code sondern nur einr Anregung/Idee.


----------



## Flown (26. Jan 2015)

Jap nennt sich Push notification und du kannst alles HIER finden.


----------

